# Predator mode! Who's stalking who?!



## AdrianVall (Dec 16, 2009)

Who's predator, and who's prey?? Bonez, or Bud man?? 

The stand..



















ATTACK!










Nope.. too soon! Leopard stalk look-alike!










And just some more yard play! 














































The boys and I !!  This love was MUCH to small.. haha










My lady and BIG










Enjoy!


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

OMG buds legs look like they are stilts lol did he grow taller? and big OMG just big lol he made that loveseat look like a chair lol. your crazy having such big dogs lol , atleast you wont have burglars I think running into big would stop me LMAO , love your boys they are too much.


----------



## aus_staffy (Nov 10, 2009)

Great photos as usual!


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

Big is enormous in comparison to the other two. Enjoy pics of your crew!


----------



## Eric (Oct 21, 2010)

Haha great action pics of the stand off and attack. Your boys are always looking so happy!

Great pics Adrian!


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

I loooooooooooove this pic








Way awesome shot homeslice! 
Great pics!!!!


----------



## AdrianVall (Dec 16, 2009)

Thanks guys! They are all a bunch of babies.. but I do live in a 'not so great' neighborhood, so they definitely make me feel A LOT safer, for sure.. I like having a guardian breed!  Plus, 140 lbs. of dog (BIG) definitely scares off some people.

Buddy hasn't really gotten taller.. he's just always been a bit tall for his breed, standing just about 26" tall.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

So good to see everyone


----------

